
Elizabeth Warren: Apple, Amazon and Google trying to 'lock out' competition - uptown
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/29/12060804/elizabeth-warren-apple-google-amazon-competition
======
uptown
"Google, she said, uses “its dominant search engine to harm rivals of its
Google Plus user review feature;”"

Maybe not the best example.

